
3D-printed concrete bench / anti-terrorist barriers installed in Times Square - mcenedella
https://www.dezeen.com/2019/05/23/rely-bench-joe-doucet-new-york-times-square/
======
BrentOzar
They’re good-looking and functional, but they totally disrupt walking traffic
flow. They basically funnel pedestrians into smaller areas - a big problem in
NYC sidewalks. Concrete planters do a better job of stopping vehicles without
impeding pedestrians.

------
londons_explore
It looks like any car bomber could just drive around them...

Unless they form a complete wall to wall line, they can never work.

